# March '15 Member of the Month Vote Thread



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

*









We have 4 members nominated for Member of the Month
It's up to you to decide who deserves March's MOTM Title.

The winner will receive a $25 off code for the Bad News Racing website.


Polls will end on March 31st.

*​*LizzieCruze
XtremeRevolution
JukeboxJuliet
Spacedout​*


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Well I have to hand IT to Ya j another month and I have to Emplore the Masses to ​ VoTe !


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

brian v said:


> Well I have to hand IT to Ya j another month and I have to Emplore the Masses to ​ VoTe !


 VoTeD !​


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

Who picks these people? LizzieCruze doesn't stand a chance!!!

:not_worthy: (this is the "not worthy" guy).

Voted!


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Why am I nominated?! I need to get on ye ole desktop to vote! I've been on the road all week but home tonight so I'll try to get er done. 


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

.


LizzieCruze said:


> Who picks these people? LizzieCruze doesn't stand a chance!!!


*The 'Magic 8 Ball' picks the worthy, chosen one.*



Jukebox Juliet said:


> Why am I nominated?!
> 
> Sent with iLove 6.0


*And pray tell, why not ???
**
*
easter egg ^ inside​


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Once again, too hard to decide [other than _not_ voting for myself lol!] but I did get my vote in  Good luck everyone!


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Drag Racing Champion?! muhahaha don't mind if I do.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

IT Is supposed To Be Resident Forum ​ Booty !


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

* JJ *

Spank an Admin today and ​VoTe


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

brian v said:


> * JJ *
> 
> Spank an Admin today and ​VoTe


I did vote!  

Oh, and *spank* 


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> I did vote!
> 
> Oh, and *spank*
> 
> ...


That's Nice Resident Forum ​ BooTy.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

By me calculations there is an absantee of atleast 20.000 Goofie Balls ..

I am gonna have to start given em out again ...​VoTe !


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

​VoTe Fer SpacedOut ! Come On Let Em Win .


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I voted!


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Why is Spacedout on the poll this month as well? There should be a waiting period between losing. Also can we get better gifts like a $25 Gift Certificate to your local Carl's Jr. or Hardees?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Why is Spacedout on the poll this month as well? There should be a waiting period between losing. Also can we get better gifts like a $25 Gift Certificate to your local Carl's Jr. or Hardees?


Because I nominated him.

And I hate Hardees.

The contest is sponsored by site vendors. Some of those site vendors issue gift certificates to their car part stores.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Why is Spacedout on the poll this month as well? There should be a waiting period between losing. Also can we get better gifts like a $25 Gift Certificate to your local Carl's Jr. or Hardees?


Hey now. I've won before. Seems like if anyone shouldn't be considered it should be me. It was several months back I think, but still. So many good members on the site, I'm all for giving people 2nd, 3rd or 10th go-arounds if they haven't won yet! Sometimes it's just hard to choose. 


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

New Eddy , Old Eddy , Same Eddy .. still does'nt VoTe !

Sup Eddy ?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Hey now. I've won before. Seems like if anyone shouldn't be considered it should be me. It was several months back I think, but still. So many good members on the site, I'm all for giving people 2nd, 3rd or 10th go-arounds if they haven't won yet! Sometimes it's just hard to choose.
> 
> 
> Sent with iLove 6.0


You were before the 6-month time window, so you were eligible again.

If someone is nominated that was nominated (and won) <6 months ago, they don't get put in the running again.

Oh, and you're pretty cool I guess.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> Because I nominated him.
> 
> And I hate Hardees.
> 
> The contest is sponsored by site vendors. Some of those site vendors issue gift certificates to their car part stores.


 I didn't realize you did the nominating. I only voted for the first time last month and that was for Robby who won by an overwhelming margin . Carl's JR. can be really good burger wise, only visited a Hardees twice when in Florida and they were pretty bad. Besides nothing beats IN-N-OUT and it is nice venders donate prizes. Just seems kinda weird the same loser from last month is back again this month? There are 11,000 people online right now, thousands of members:signs053:


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I didn't realize you did the nominating. I only voted for the first time last month and that was for Robby who won by an overwhelming margin . Carl's JR. can be really good burger wise, only visited a Hardees twice when in Florida and they were pretty bad. Besides nothing beats IN-N-OUT and it is nice venders donate prizes. Just seems kinda weird the same loser from last month is back again this month? There are 11,000 people online right now, thousands of members:signs053:


I disagree with you whole heartedly eddy, as usual. First off, the Cruzetalk community, all 11,000, have an equal chance to nominate whom they believe is a great member. Why shouldn't someone who is a great member (clearly because they were nominated before) but came up a bit short not be allowed to enter again? These members give loads of information, help, and sometimes entertainment and should be noted of it.

BTW, congrats Xtreme.

EDIT: Whoops thought polls were closed, hope I didn't jynx it Andrei!! lol


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

cdb09007 said:


> I disagree with you whole heartedly eddy, as usual. First off, the Cruzetalk community, all 11,000, have an equal chance to nominate whom they believe is a great member. Why shouldn't someone who is a great member (clearly because they were nominated before) but came up a bit short not be allowed to enter again? These members give loads of information, help, and sometimes entertainment and should be noted of it.
> 
> BTW, congrats Xtreme.
> 
> EDIT: Whoops thought polls were closed, hope I didn't jynx it Andrei!! lol


As they should be! I must have set the number of days wrong. 

And agreed wholeheartedly. Anyone can nominate anyone they wish. 

Congrats Andrei!


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> Oh, and you're pretty cool I guess.


LOL! You don't seem sure... 

 



Sent with iLove 6.0


----------

